# Miniature wool clipper



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Iron-hulled wool clipper _Wairoa_, 1876 - 1907. Scrathbuilt, 32 feet to 1 inch. Masts, spars and rigging 100% metal.
Bob


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

Exquisite.

Keith


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Aberdonian said:


> Exquisite.
> 
> Keith


No other word for it!


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Excellent! Thanks for sharing(Thumb)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

That is outstanding model,looks so real and so does the water.


----------

